# Tempelhof: "The mother of all airports"



## CHamilton (Mar 12, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/88765672


----------



## jis (Mar 12, 2014)

I visited Tempelhof last year when I was in Berlin. The project is coming along slowly but nicely. It definitely is a landmark. When Tempelhof was built it was the largest single building in the world in terms of space covered. This Eagles still stand proud and huge, although as far as I could tell most if not all the various prominent Swastikas have been removed.

The other landmark in Berlin from that era is the Berlin Olympic Stadium, which is also a very impressive structure worth a visit. Visited that last year too.


----------

